# Today on RO



## Elf Mommy (Nov 8, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]Happy Birthday to:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*srfrapio*[/align]

[align=center]He is a veteran member who hasnât posted in quite a while. We hope he and his rabbits, *Tinkerbell *and *Beanie*, are doing well![/align]

[align=center]









[/align]

[align=center]*Kitana666*[/align]

[align=center]Also a veteran member, *Kitana* and her rabbit *Midnight* graced our forums in 2005. Perhaps they will come to visit us again![/align]

[align=center]









[/align]

[align=center]*tenacrewoods*[/align]

[align=center]*Mike E*. joined in November of 2006. His involvement in the site put a smile on many faces, along with his beautiful rabbits,* Mongo, Daisy, Pebbles, Baby Boo* and *Teddy.* The last we heard, he was having trouble with his back, injured in an accident before he became an avid bunny lover. Hopefully he is doing all right. His presence here is missed.[/align]

[align=center]






[/align]
[align=center]









[/align]

[align=center]*Jess_Sully*[/align]

[align=center]Happy birthday college gal! *Flynn,* the gorgeous red mini rex is certainly one of my favorites! And if youâve read his blog, then Iâm sure heâll be one of yours, as well! Go bask in all the cuteness and wish some happy birthdays on this bunny slave![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*horselvrkc*[/align]

[align=center]If that wasnât ENOUGH red mini rex goodness, this member has the exact same birthday as *Jess_Sully*, and the exact same breed and color rabbit! Go figure! Happy birthday to *Rileyâs* bunny slave![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Marit*[/align]

[align=center]Happy Birthday,* Marit! Marit* is one of our members from Norway! She has an entire website devoted to her beloved *Petter Rabbit*! The site has beautiful photographs of *Petter,* her home and her beautiful country! *Marit* last posted with us in 2006. Hereâs hoping that she comes back to visit someday soon to give us an update on her handsome bunny boy![/align]

[align=center]






[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Letâs welcome the following new members!!![/align]

[align=center]*Colleen, Charlieâs* bunny slave, is a new member from Tennessee. *Charlie* is a black and white bunny, and weâre hoping to see photos soon![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Miaikochopstix* is a new California member. She has two rabbits. An English Angora named *Dasshi *and a Holland Lop named *Crater!* Please go give her a warm welcome and go see these two cuties![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Ainaâs *male finch, *Tweedledee,* has passed away. Fly free sweet birdy, over the Rainbow Bridge![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]A New Caption Contest is Up and Running! Come join the fun and laughter of creating funny things to go along with the posted photo![/align]

[align=center]Vote on Caption Contest #8! One Day ONLY!!![/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Raspberry82* is looking for some feedback. She wants to adopt another rabbit and is wondering about the breed and age of the rabbit affecting the hormones and how the rabbit will act[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Long-time member, *Mambo101, Dave*, is looking for someone to take over the care of his rabbits. He cannot take them with him into the home he will be moving into. If you are in the Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania area and are able to take these rabbits into your heart and home, or know of a good rabbit home for them, please come read. Even if you cannot take the rabbits, please come offer your caring words.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Dora, Dora, Dora the Explorer!!! *LadyOnslaughtâs* surprise litter has a curious bunny running the roost! Go see all the things âsheâ got into! And of course, demand photos!!![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Do you have a biter? *Happi Bun* has experienced one at the rescue![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*tiabia0* is wondering what stores you buy your wood pellets from[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*JadeIcing *asks, âWhich is your bunny?â How would you categorize the rabbits in your household? Read here to find out who our rabbits are underneath it all![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Pegâs *on her soapbox!!! What memories have you made with your buns lately???[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*irishbunny* is asking about rabbit training. What have you trained your rabbit to do and how did you do it?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Lost and Found! Weâre so glad *Lint* is home safe with *Sabine!!!*[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Carolyn* shares some heartwarming photos of a bunny and cat. Go look![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Soooskaâs Buttercup* is getting up in years and his coat is looking pretty rough. She has posted photos for input.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Raspberry82* is looking for suggestions on how rabbits develop bladder infections. Sheâs a very concerned rabbit owner, and wants to do the best she can for *Max.*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]Do you crave chocolate? *Floof *does!!! She really wants to grab all she can! Go check in on this thread in the infirmary[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Rabbits and fleas! *Hailiejade* is trying some products and is asking for your insights into this bothersome problem.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Angel *just had *Happy* neutered today. Have you had your rabbit neutered? Come lend an ear and some comforting words as she gets through those first few days after surgery with him.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Becca* wants to feed her rabbits the best diet possible! Go look at her list and compare it to what you feed your buns. Suggestions are welcome![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Is your rabbit a little piggy that bolts down the food as soon as it hits the bowl (I know *Elf *does!). Go look at this thread and join *Beccaâs *conversation about greedy bunnies[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Mr. Ici* has a 6 month old biter! Have the hormones kicked in for *Puddles?* Read and find out![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*delusionalâs Cordie* is building a nest. How sheâs lining it is QUITE unusual. Go read and have a giggle![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Toby *wanted a new hiding place, but *kherrmann3* put an end to that nonsense! Go see where he was hiding and how kherrmann3 fixed the situation![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*maikochopstix *asks, What Breed is my Bunny? Go look at her photos and read her explanation to see if you can figure it out![/align]

[align=center]*minirexmama* is looking for some advice on the best show feed. Breeders are giving input, and it may influence you on what you feed your rabbits, too! Go have a read![/align]

[align=center]*MissBinkyâs Annabel* is gorgeous! â¦but what breed is she? Checking her weight and build, she has everyone guessing! What do YOU think?
[/align]

[align=center]*Hayley411* is really wanting some educated guesses on what you would call *Oliverâs *coloring. He is a beautifully Vienna marked rabbit, but thereâs more than meets the eye with this cutie. Come hazard a guess on what you would call the fur coloration![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*DyemondRabbitry *is teasing us with promises of photos of baby New Zealand Reds! Come encourage her to post those photos so we can all coo over the cuteness![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*whaleyk98* is trying to train her babies to start posing! How do the show handlers manage to get them in the right place and justâ¦stay??? Share your 2 cents here![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]These blogs have NEW INFORMATION!!![/align]

[align=center]MyRabbitsâ Warren and Cat Havenâ*MyRabbits* has given us an update about whatâs going on. Her vet has made some recommendations on different things to feed the rabbits and so she went and got a Costco card.[/align]

[align=center]Rusty and Akira!âGo get an update on* Rusty* and *Akira* and all of the mischief they are getting into together! [/align]

[align=center]Cute Trio Blogâ*DublinPerky* would LIKE to post more photos for us, but Photobucket just isnât working for her! Does anyone have another site she can use so we can get more awesome Cali photos from her??? [/align]

[align=center]Alicia and the Zoo Crewâ*JadeIcing *is making sure that she links all of the posts sheâs making in the forums into her blog for future reference. Sheâs made several good posts over the past few days. Make sure you check them all out![/align]

[align=center]Beccaâs Beautiful Bunnies Businessâ*Becca* has made updates about all of her rabbits and has many questions that people can answer![/align]

[align=center]Annabel: Life as a Divaâ*MissBinky* is promising us even more adorable *Annabel *photos and information! Please go insist on seeing that sweet floppy-eared bunny in pictures![/align]

[align=center]These blogs have NEW PHOTOS!!![/align]

[align=center]Flynn, the little red bunnyâ*Flynn* has a gorgeous new cage that his birthday slave built for him! It is so lavish and colorful, you really must come see the photos![/align]

[align=center]Three New Additionsâ*Illusion* has posted some big beautiful bunny photos of *Luca *and *Jakey!* These rabbits will steal your heartsâ¦and your hay! Come see! Come see![/align]

[align=center]âPegâs Placeââthe Adventures and Misadventures of all the buns hereâ*Peg *has given us the treat of seeing *Gracieâ*s babies, relaxing about their pen! She even included a photo for us to compare with how little they were when they were first born![/align]

[align=center]Shadow and Jesterâ*Stan (Pet_Bunny*) is sharing some last photos of *Janâs (LuvaBun)* rabbits while he is pet-sitting for her. Come see binkies and bonding galore!!![/align]

[align=center]Blog for the Bun-Buns!â*kherrmann3* has* Toby* AND *Berry Boo* photos for us to coo over! There are bunny lips and bunny loafs and bunnies getting into mischief, too! [/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Please donât forget to enter the Photo Philes Contest: Hoppy Holidays! This is a chance for you to have your rabbit featured as the logo at the top of Rabbits Online for an entire week in December! Donât miss this opportunity to have your rabbit be a star for the week! See this thread for more details and letâs get festive![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Brandy456* is cooking up a storm. Steak discussion in this thread![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]England to America fairy tale translations. Weâve hashed out Goldilocks and the Three Bears, but what else might be different between the two countries? Letâs chat about it, shall we?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears* has some freaky photos for us of a polar bear. Donât get scared, now![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Have you ever seen a Springhaas? One look and you may be HOOKED!!![/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*SnowyShiloh* wants everyoneâs input on what to name her new cockatiel. Look at the gorgeous coloring and then cast your vote in her online poll![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*JadeIcing* is going to be dancing her cares away, but may be taking some breaks from the forum to relax now and then. Read more about it here.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*swanlake* is sharing lots of wonderful photos of her trip to Japan. Come gaze at the sights![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]A really interesting discussion was sparked by JadeIcing about National Anthems being sung in other languages. Join in and discuss it here![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*MissBinky *has adopted some trashâ¦erâ¦.kittens  They were left in a trash bin!!! They are too cute. You must go see these photos. Anyone in the Montreal, Quebec area want a kitten?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Do you have your Christmas Cards, yet? *Peg *made a great find at the feed store! Go look at these gorgeous designs![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the news! :clapping:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW i had to restart my comp cuz i opened 30+ pages!... actually its wasnt bcuz i opened to much i dont think but what ever bottom line that was the best ever! for now... hhaha cant wait 4 tmrw's


Prisca


----------



## Becca (Nov 8, 2008)

Minda you are the best at doing the news  It's so throurgh (sp?) and great to read!!

- I didn't know where to post this but who did it yesterday and the day before because I can't seem to find it :?

GREAT JOB 
XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW! Just had to say that this must have taken so long, you've done an amazing job :shock:! This is the first one of these things I've looked at in ages. I'm so impressed!


:bouquet:


----------



## paul2641 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks I love how artsy this news letter is.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 8, 2008)

wow what a great today on ro, this morning


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 8, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> Minda you are the best at doing the news  It's so throurgh (sp?) and great to read!!
> 
> - I didn't know where to post this but who did it yesterday and the day before because I can't seem to find it :?
> 
> ...



There wasn't an RO Today for Thursday or Friday, which is why this one was a tad long today. I went back and looked at everything for those days, as well. 

Thank you, everyone! I enjoy doing it!!!!

Minda


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 8, 2008)

Great job! and I love this photo. lol


----------



## Becca (Nov 8, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Minda you are the best at doing the news  It's so throurgh (sp?) and great to read!!
> ...


Ahh well done 
*B*_ecca_ :carrot


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you for mentioning me and my babies! :biggrin2:

Also, thank you for spelling my last name right (Herrmann). Most people lose an "R" or "N" somewhere 

Woohoo, German spelling! 

Great update page, by the way! 

:brownbunny


----------



## Dublinperky (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for metioning my blog! I really need help!



Aly!


----------



## Rusty (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for mentionning my blog!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 8, 2008)

Fabulous news feed, Minda!
I don't think I've opened so many pages in a while!

Great work!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning me.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 10, 2008)

[align=center]Thank you for making mea feature on RO Today.[/align]

[align=center]It is you who are making our message board a hoppin' fun place to be![/align]

[align=center]:bouquet:
[/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 10, 2008)

I really love your news letter for RO, Minda! Thee Best, girl!:big kiss:

Happy Birthday to Flynn and Riley!:bunnydance:


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the birthday wishes


----------

